# Horse share advice needed!!



## Missingpunctuation (21 June 2018)

Hello~ Im one of many new kids on the block and Im not entirely sure if this is the correct place in which to seek advice for my current situation so bear with me or redirect as necessary; 

I have a lovely little Fell pony, Billy. Hes young (6yo) and green, a bit of a cheeky chappy if allowed to get away with it but a smart boy and sweet natured in general. Sadly due to an unrelated injury Ive been laid off of work temporarily and my doctor recommends no riding for at least 6 weeks! The financial blow isnt fatal but now on one wage (that being my husbands) Im facing a tough decision- do I loan out my boy while Im recovering to help cover some costs or do I make a heartbreaking choice of perhaps selling him on to someone who will be able to keep him in constant work? 

Id not originally intended to share him but Im now considering it as an option. So, cutting to the chase, does anyone have any experiences in sharing their horses/any stories success or horror they can share? 

Ideally Id want him to remain at my current yard and for the sharer to have him minimum 3 days a week, to be responsible for yard work on those days and pay a small contribution towards his upkeep. Is that asking the impossible or a reasonable request? TIA!


----------



## redapple (21 June 2018)

I'm a sharer so can give that side of it. It can take a little time to find the right person but there are definitely good sharers out there even with the horror stories that you might have seen! 

I, like lots of other sharers I know, enjoy doing the jobs as well as riding so you shouldnt have a problem imo finding someone happy to do jobs. The only caveat being that most sharers are put off by having to visit a yard twice a day so you may need to think how that will work.

Asking three days, jobs and financial contribution is the most comon arrangement so youre not asking too much (I've done 5 sharers with exactly that arrangement). Obviously he's green so that makes a big difference on cost. I have two shares at the moment (long story!) one i pay £15 per ride as he's ready to go out and compete, the other is green and I pay £5 a ride! If you want somebody serious I'd suggest a monthy direct debit or cash for the month upfront and be clear about the little things (tack cleaning, set or flexible days, what you can and can't do). If they are serious they should care about making sure that you and horse are happy!

Also think about who you say yes too - Is he so green that a novice will be over horsed immediately and leave? Would a mother daughter share be possible? He sounds like he might be child size so you need to make sure that parents are on board too in that case! I've seen a few sharers not understand the responsibility that they have to come when they say they will so I think thats the main one to stress!


----------



## Missingpunctuation (21 June 2018)

Thanks for taking the time to reply, it's reassuring to hear from someone on your side of the arrangement especially hearing that what I'd be expecting is the norm and not wildly misjudged. 

My boy is on full livery (though I opt to do most myself on weekends regardless) and would remain so during the share so 2x a day wouldn't be necessary but grooming, tacking up, yard duties once daily would be not only a nice way to bond but it would save the stable hands a job too (there's about 10 horses on the yard so I'm sure they wouldn't mind the help!!). I agree with the somebody serious remark, as I have no intention of taking on a daydreamer or someone unreliable, I'd always expect them to keep to the agreed times etc and pay upfront unless for a very good reason. The contribution on looking for will of course reflect his capabilities as I know he's no competition goer yet. Better suited to someone looking for a pleasure ride or a bit of a project if they so wish.

I take the safety of anyone around my boy very seriously and I've always made a point to say he's not novice appropriate without supervision- he's had children on/around/caring for him before and he's been a very good boy but it's always been lead rein or with a capable rider/instructor present. A firm guiding hand is the way to bringing out the gentleman in my Billy it seems. I maybe being only a beginner but hyper aware of his capabilities so I would be looking for a more experienced sharer who could offer to further him in some way as well as hack him. I would consider a mother daughter share depending on the experience of both and the intended use of Billy. If the child was relatively new to riding I'd want to know the parent is proficient and intending to use Billy for serious lessons. If it was a teenager and a parent who're both confident riders then I see no reason as to why that wouldn't work for me. Primarily he's been a happy hacker and not turned his hoof to much more though we are working with some poles to see how he reacts currently. In the end He's my baby after all, I really do want to make sure he's paired up well with someone suitable that he can enjoy as well.


----------



## redapple (21 June 2018)

Its possible to find experienced loaners so I'm sure theres somebody out there for your boy! Most people insist on the rider having third party insurance (BHS is the norm). And as long as ou are honest about your boy thats all you can be! Don't be too worried however, I've had people tell me about the one time their horse spooked at something completely understandable years ago....! Basically don't overthink it, list vices, characteristics but also horse can be horses!


----------



## Missingpunctuation (21 June 2018)

redapple said:



			Basically don't overthink it, list vices, characteristics but also horse can be horses!
		
Click to expand...

Just what I needed to hear honestly. It's definitely something I think I'll look into and consider more seriously, thank for all the advise!


----------



## ihatework (22 June 2018)

Is this just for the 6 weeks you are off games or on a more permenant basis?
If just for 6 weeks it&#8217;s probably more hassle than worth and you might not find someone anyway. In which case I&#8217;d just give the horse a holiday


----------



## Leo Walker (22 June 2018)

If you are looking for someone to bring him on which is what I assume you mean by further him, then you really need to be looking to pay someone to school him, or hoping an experienced rider comes along who will ride him for free. But being a fell and therefore pony sized, those riders are nearly impossible to find. I gave up in the end and settled for a lovely lady who was a bit novicey and only wanted to hack, but treated him very well.


----------

